# She's been saving my semen



## Formico

Okay, I've been dating this Japanese girl from my university course for some time now. It's more convenient for us to return to her house after a night out because she lives almost in the center of the city itself, her parent's are pretty rich back in Japan. 

She has an odd practice, after making love she hurriedly removes the condom and says she'll be back. She said she was just throwing them in the bin. The urgency with which she did this lead me to believe that she had some sort of issue with fluids or something. But the other day I was alone in her flat, and I went to the freezer for some icecream. I opened up the tub of icecream, and it chock-ablock with used condoms tied at the end. 

She's been storing my little swimmers like trophies. 

I asked her about it and she became very ashamed. I said, 'Look, I'm a bit freaked out, but it's okay, just tell me why you're doing it?'

She started crying, I couldn't get a reason out of her. 

She said something about the semen being a part of me, and not wanting to lose it. But she was sobbing pretty bad. I decided to stop asking questions.

Anyway, what should I do? I mean, maybe I could accept it, but she has become very reserved around me now, and we haven't had sex since.


----------



## Beatlebot

Wow.


----------



## Formico

^^^ She's only need one condom for that...there were like 50 of these things.


----------



## happyus

walk away slowly, keeping eye contact and don't turn your back on the crazy lady...LOL...seriously, i don't really have any advice than run, that seems like seriously abnormal behaviour that may trigger a more serious controlling psychotic nature in the girl. if i found out my partner had been keeping all my used tampons or something because it was 'part of me and he didn't want to lose me' i'd be very worried about the state of his mental health and possibly for my safety.


----------



## MONSTA!!

I used to go out with a Chinese girl, I met her while working in Shanghai. Although she never collected my semen she seemed to have that type of personality and attitude toward me. Like obsessive subservience.

Maybe it's a cultural thing.


----------



## JimiHawK*

....im going to have nightmares tonight


----------



## cuddly.kittie.too

Maybe she likes her icecubes flavoured.


----------



## SmC

Surely this is best of bl just due to the weirdness of the title? 

Anyhow, that stuff just freaks me out. She doesn't seem mentally sane.


----------



## fasteddie

Like a lot of men my age who've been in numerous relationships, some with really psycho bitches, I have "trust issues."

I would be thinking...

...with a halfway acceptable story, some boo-hoo-hoo, and a few self inflicted bruises, that jizz could become "evidence" that could put me in jail for many long years.

Very unlikely that sperm frozen in that manner would be viable, BTW. It is possible to freeze and bank sperm, but it's combined with special diluents, and flash frozen in liquid nitrogen.


----------



## Formico

^^^ That much jizz though??? I mean, like I posted just before, it was 50 condoms or so.

I don't discount you're suggested possibility...but there's something else going one here. She was really ashamed. She is really distraught that I've discovered it. I don't want to hurt her feelings.


----------



## SmC

^ Tbh, you have every right to ask whats wrong, she must be feeling really stupid right now though.


----------



## fatallyflawed

dude im sorry but did this thought cross anyone elses mind..........

JERRY,JERRY,JERRY!!


----------



## SmC

Yeah, take her on to Jerry Springer, that would be funny.


----------



## yoker

fasteddie said:
			
		

> ...with a halfway acceptable story, some boo-hoo-hoo, and a few self inflicted bruises, that jizz could become "evidence" that could put me in jail for many long years.



This is a fucked up story and that idea did cross my mind while reading it. You cant rule anything out because she isnt explaining herself. 

It might also involve some strange ritual, but with that story anything is possible. One piece of solid advice though, if shes had any other boyfriends, make a big effort to avoid eating anything with mayo type sauce on it.


----------



## Sp0t

dude shes Japanese so it's alright.


----------



## Pingu

i thought all girls did this?


----------



## ifonly

rofl spot and pingu.


anyway if ur trying to get reason out of her just get her more comfortable by saying that you save her pussy juice sometimes too when you can.

after she feels a bit safer and explains, you can tell her the truth (that you dont) and that shes a CRAZY BITCH. (or alternatively that its all good and u still like her)


----------



## DigitalDuality

think of it this way, at least she's not trying to impregnate herself


----------



## Jamshyd

Fetish?


----------



## privatecaller

blow up her freezer, plant a gun in the apartment, call the police.

seriously run. you see her coming you CROSS THE ROAD.

fake your own death? :D


----------



## QuestionEverything

Very strange behavior.  I don't think I could ever think of a good reason for this.  People save cards, movie tickets, ribbons from gifts, but your used condoms?? 

This is so strange it has to be true right? 

Seriously, I'd be so weirded out I'd put as much distance as possible between the two of us.


----------



## Infernal

Perhaps, there is a fetishist reason for it?  Perhaps she's saving up enough for some strange sexual act and this is why she is ashamed.  Not to bring the porn thing into it but perhaps she is a bukkake fan.  Who knows?


----------



## Formico

If I do run, she still has all my semen. Do I ask for it back?


----------



## supertrav77

She's obviously planning to clone you so she can be fucked by you 24/7.


----------



## SmC

^ Lol!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Odd.  
Yeah, I would think you would have semen rights.


----------



## aanallein

Just think.. there's more sperm in that bucket than human beings on the Earth..


----------



## The Real Fatman

Run!!!!


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

Chinese/Japanese philosophy (forget if it's Taoism) has theory about men saving their semen. They believe that losing semen is like losing blood or mojo.

After my sex changs surgery in Thailand, as I woke up after the surgery there was about five nurses around my bed. One of them held up a plastic bag and asked if I wanted to keep it. My eyes aren't too good without glasses so I sat up in bed to get a better look. When I realized what it was I was shocked and immediatly said, "no! and flopped back down, exhausted." Now I kinda regret it, wish I burried it in Lumphni Park. 

Chinese Eunuchs would dry out and preserve their parts.


----------



## fasteddie

GoddessLSD-XTC said:
			
		

> Chinese/Japanese philosophy (forget if it's Taoism) has theory about men saving their semen. They believe that losing semen is like losing blood or mojo.



Yes, I know. That's fine for them.

I wrap it in a tissue and flush it. 

I don't get all grossed out by it. Nor do I regard it as sacred fluid.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

go to the freezer and act like you're getting something out of it, grab the ice cream carton and bolt for the door.  dont' even bother closing it, just go and dont' look back


----------



## flyingbanana

i think that's pretty hot, i love strange perverted things like this. if you're not going to appreciate it, then i'll take her off your hands for you. 
i'd try and help out too, like maybe design a special semen receptacle to collect it all in so there aren't all those condoms floating about.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^i like your moxy


----------



## qwe

SmC said:
			
		

> Surely this is best of bl just due to the weirdness of the title?
> 
> Anyhow, that stuff just freaks me out. She doesn't seem mentally sane.


considering her reaction when he found out, she seems sane

it's just a fetish.  we all have our weird fetishes

my advice is, tell her you think it's kinky, and just let her have her fun


----------



## qwe

> anyway if ur trying to get reason out of her just get her more comfortable by saying that you save her pussy juice sometimes too when you can.


hehehe


> after she feels a bit safer and explains, you can tell her the truth (that you dont) and that shes a CRAZY BITCH. (or alternatively that its all good and u still like her)


hehehe

i second best of bl


----------



## *Venus*

Hilarious responses.. just when I thought I'd read it all!

Evidence for sexual assault? Artificial insemination? Black market opportunities? No explanation necessary in my opinion. She's decieved you before, why wouldn't she again? Its too risky in my opinion and you have to look out for number 1. Nicely break it off and leave with your boys. 

Fetish maybe,  but the extent to which she preserved it for any possibility is very concerning to me. *The law holds you responsible for where your semen ends up and what it creates. Brush up on paternity rights to find that there are next to none. I wouldn't put that control in the hands of anyone, let alone some one who has decieved me before.*


----------



## qwe

> No explanation necessary in my opinion. She's decieved you before, why wouldn't she again? Its too risky in my opinion and you have to look out for number 1. Nicely break it off and leave with your boys.


i think it's quite understandable that this is something she would have wanted to keep secret.  if you had this fetish, you wouldn't be so bold about it either


----------



## ladyinthesky

wow she must really care about you. but why semen, why not a strand of hair? a shirt? maybe some pictures would be nice, but semen??


weird


----------



## *Venus*

qwe said:
			
		

> i think it's quite understandable that this is something she would have wanted to keep secret.  if you had this fetish, you wouldn't be so bold about it either



Nice tongue. I'm only exploring the possibility that this isn't a fetish, and the seriously negative directions this might go. 

It's understandable if it were a fetish that she'd keep it a secret, of course. I also don't find it acceptable for her to deceive him as to where his genetic material is going. Fetishes still have to be responsible, particularly when involving other individuals.


----------



## jam uh weezy

Rich mommy and daddy from Japan who probably own a multi billion dollar corporation where they do god knows what....emotionally unstable Japanese chick with odd sexual tendencies....it doesn't take a genius to put the puzzle together.

If I were you I'd find out what daddy really does, and secure that semen before it gets in the wrong hands...


----------



## Patey

This thread is just too much....

The title alone is worth applause.


My suggestion is to approach her about it, but be very sensitive. Gte the answers from her, and look very carefully at her body language to tell if shes lying or deceiving you.


----------



## luckytaak

You better get it back! And flush it! That is your life force she will use in Black Magic. Your in big trouble. Unless you don’t believe in black magic. What is black magic? People doing dark creepy things behind your back to cause your life to change? You should be scared.


----------



## qwe

what if she uses it in white magic, to heal people?


----------



## saucy2040

happyus said:
			
		

> walk away slowly, keeping eye contact and don't turn your back on the crazy lady...LOL...seriously, i don't really have any advice than run, that seems like seriously abnormal behaviour that may trigger a more serious controlling psychotic nature in the girl. if i found out my partner had been keeping all my used tampons or something because it was 'part of me and he didn't want to lose me' i'd be very worried about the state of his mental health and possibly for my safety.



yea really. jus walk away from that chick, any girl thats crazy enouigh to do that could mean some weierd shit in the future.


----------



## onemorehit

natures moiturizer?


----------



## Pander Bear

fellas, ladies... she's japanese

she's probably saving it until she gets a gallon of his goo,then she'll warm it all back up, and bukkake herself in front of him.


----------



## dankstersauce

flyingbanana said:
			
		

> like maybe design a special semen receptacle to collect it all in so there aren't all those condoms floating about.



hahahah

i gotta say, thats some weird shit.  But before gettin your soliders and running the fuck outa there, you might want to try to figure out the truth.  This could go anywhere from kinky to super fucked up.
but if you like the girl you should at least delicately try to question and figure it out.  Or just get her to start taking the pill, then you can pump her full of jizz with no worries.
It's like a mystery you can't let bluelight down, we need to figure this out!!


----------



## ladyinthesky

soap?


----------



## qwe

saucy2040 said:
			
		

> yea really. jus walk away from that chick, any girl thats crazy enouigh to do that could mean some weierd shit in the future.


this kind of reaction is the reason she cried

yes, be ashamed


----------



## qwe

maybe she's a bluelighter and she took a look at the 'Womens emotional wellbeing linked to semen intake' thread


----------



## mulberryman

Infernal said:
			
		

> Perhaps, there is a fetishist reason for it?  Perhaps she's saving up enough for some strange sexual act and this is why she is ashamed.  Not to bring the porn thing into it but perhaps she is a bukkake fan.  Who knows?



 Have to admit I had to look up bukkake...

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bukkake+

lolololololololololololololololol

Seriously though, thats messed up...  What could she possibly want to do with it??  Black magic? Alien babies???


----------



## Jamshyd

atlas said:
			
		

> fellas, ladies... she's japanese
> 
> she's probably saving it until she gets a gallon of his goo,then she'll warm it all back up, and bukkake herself in front of him.



Right on!

we like bukakke!


----------



## rollplayk

she's a keeper.

she obviously was planning on surprising you by defrosting all your semen and bukkaking herself for your viewing pleasure.  and you had to go and ruin it.  shame on you.


----------



## Tr6ai0ls4

umm.... bwahahahahaha  








sorry


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

I think this sounds really disturbing and if I were you I would get rid of it all, and never have sex with her again.

Fuck that shit! Don't let her sobbing soften you and make you ease off her - she is being a freak! And possibly planning something which could effect you for a very long time...

And no it doesn't take one condom to impregnate. Women don't always get pregnant every time semen gets ejaculated into them. We all have different fertility strengths.

Maybe she is planning to have your baby at a planned time so she can stay in your country...?


----------



## Joeseph

She's Japanese they have an easier time staying here than we do staying in Japan for citizenship. I doubt it for an "Anchor Baby"

She's definately eccentric, but Japanese culture tends to lead that way and value it. I'd say she a bit weird, but a keeper.


----------



## Larr_E

Hey F, it all depends on much crazy you are willing to tolerate. I'd say this girl is right up there in the top 10 percent. I just gotta wonder what else of yours would she save if she had the chance...


----------



## lurkerguy

I would cut off the relationship before she kills you and starts having sex with your corpse in a freezer.


----------



## Formico

I spoke with her further about this. Apparently she's done it before, in Japan, and the guy got really angry with her...I think he might have even hit her. This was shortly before she came to Australia as well. I think her parents 'shipped her off', she was supposed to marry the guy. 

I asked her for the doms back, but she said she'd already disposed of them. ?!!??! How the hell am I going to know whether she really has? 

And if I do break up with her, what if she does still have the doms? 

Oh jesus christ


----------



## biggerstronger

sounds whacked....glad it's not me. lol.


----------



## randycaver

i would really work on getting a solid reason out of her. stay with her until you can verify whether they've been tossed or not.


----------



## mulberryman

Could be some wack voodoo type shit, like how they say women put their period blood in the spagatti sauce...


----------



## Pander Bear

I think everybody here is overreacting. If she was trying to get pregnant, there are easier ways. I don't see the point of introducing necrophilia and zombie voodoo sex into the discussion either.

She obviously has a kink; she likes keeping the souvenir of your sex. As far as kinks go, its a pretty harmless one, and it doesn't even involve your participation. Why not just let it slide, or encourgae her to be freaky?


----------



## Formico

^^ That's what I'm hoping is the case...but the worst case scenario has me worried. Either way, breaking up with her at this point isn't the thing to do...


----------



## Pander Bear

srsly, I'd be flattered that she was so into my bodily product.


----------



## randycaver

it's one thing to enjoy the product during sex..when it's nice and warm. it's another to treat it like popsicles at a later date


----------



## Benefit

Formico said:
			
		

> ^^ That's what I'm hoping is the case...but the worst case scenario has me worried. Either way, breaking up with her at this point isn't the thing to do...



The worst case scenario is that she is planning to make some type of ice sculpture. 

You cannot get pregnant from sperm that's been frozen in a conventional freezer. Even if she correctly preserved the sperm, it would probably be destroyed during the thawing process. So please, forget that notion. It's silly and scientifically unsound. If she is planning that, it's not going to work and Japan has a worse educational system than Australia or the US, which we know is not true as evidenced by the replies in this thread from white people. 

She's just a weirdo. You drug addicted freaks are so judgemental... for a bunch of drug addicted freaks.


----------



## Larr_E

I might get ripped a new asshole for this but having a girl that is that in to me is a total turn on...


----------



## Pander Bear

^^
+1


----------



## StagnantReaction

Some people collect rocks, some people collect stamps..


----------



## AmorRoark

Larr_E said:
			
		

> I might get ripped a new asshole for this but having a girl that is that in to me is a total turn on...



careful what you wish for


----------



## Larr_E

Good point...


----------



## DarthMom

onemorehit said:
			
		

> natures moiturizer?



+1000 

for some reason, i can't do it with my hubbies, it is stringy, must be his diet, but in the past, superb fucking moisturizer. it is brilliantly soft after a few minutes of rubbing it in. 

for the oP, this is crazy, but really fucking interesting. if you are still friendly with her, get there and get it all back JUST IN CASE, but don't judge her for her perversions. 

we all have them, we just aren't found out.


----------



## Infernal

It rubs it into its skin, it does this whenever its told.


----------



## ControlDenied

I suspect a government plot. I would have her followed, as well as drugged with LSD for truth experiments.


----------



## GenericMind

Start charging her $5.00 per load. Shit, tell her I'll mail her some of mine for even cheaper.


----------



## qwe

perhaps this could turn into a lucrative business deal for bluelighters


----------



## L2R

dude, no wonder she cried. you ruined her "surprise"


----------



## rhythmdaddy

That's very very very weird.  Did I write enough verys?

Tell you have a weird fetish that you can't explain to her that you need all condoms to be thrown away after use!!!!

IT MUST BE DONE!!!!

If she asks why, don't give her a reason, she didn't really give one to you.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

wow, this thread has blown up...

at first i thought she was trying to get herself preggo, but like said before, she wouldnt need that much jizz..

maybe she really is into bukake or something...waiting to amass a few gallons to fill the bath tub up with and soak in your creamy protein rich man batter..

this is an interesting thread no doubt..


----------



## itsALLfake

awwww...i think that is sweet.

"every sperm is sacred...." lol


----------



## Captain Commie

I think you better hope they're all yours (the condoms that is)

Anyway download some japanese porn or something


----------



## melarsoprol

I've heard, JUST heard, that some woman put it on their face. Its known to have all sorts of proteins acids that are good for the skin. As fucked up as it sounds its... quite funny.


----------



## BallDrager

firstly, dispose of your little dudes.
secondly insist on a reason.

given whats written here theres no way I believe this is some sort of fetish/kink thingomebobby.


----------



## beamers

hmm on second thoughts, what if your place got searched as a result of a domestic disturbance and the cops found your fridge and you end up on an episode of SVU (all characters are fictional, of course).


----------



## prince albert

Sp0t said:
			
		

> dude shes Japanese so it's alright.



I was stationed in Japan for a year and dated a girl who just LOVED to have me get off on her face and tits and she loved the taste of my cum she said, and would always wipe and lick it off and remark that i tasted so good. Upon further research, i found out about a japanese "tradition" known as "Bukake" which is the consuming of semen- it's like your power or spirit (chi) or whatever is contained in the goo and so she feels very empowered and submissive to have your energy within her. perhaps your particular girl is just scared to swallow in a more normal manner and has began collecting the stuff out of ingrained cultural fascination. 

I'd tell her to get on the pill/ring/shot/ other BC and then stop using condoms

if your dating a japanese girl do take the heritage into consideration, they do treat their men really well, but expect you to be the one in charge of things. Only her kids will be of higher importance.  take good care of her.


----------



## Pander Bear

its not a tradition, bukkake was a porn invention created in 70s japan.


----------



## Formico

^^ Actually bukkake was originally a way of punishing a wife who had been unfaithful to her husband...she would be tied to a pole in the middle of the village and get bukkaked.


----------



## DigitalDuality

traditon, porn, history of cruelty,  who cares?  lets just thank our samuri friends for such a vivid imagination.


----------



## DarthMom

i totally had to google this. 



> Legend has it that in ancient Japan, women who were found to be unfaithful were publicly humiliated in the town center by being tied up while every man in town ejaculated all over her to show his distaste. Basically, they were saying that if you're going to take it from someone else, you're going to get it from everyone else. So although many feel that the practice of bukkake is shameful and degrading to women, it must be remembered that bukkake may have originated as a form of punishment.
> 
> In the late 1970s, many Japanese adult film studios were looking for ways to "push the envelope" for their Japanese customers. The first films usually featured a schoolgirl or secretary who willingly submits to one man after another. They come from everywhere off camera to shower her with ejaculate at just the right moment. As each man finishes, he silently leaves and another quickly takes his place. In some cases, the girl has sex with each man before he ejaculates on her face.
> 
> Demand for these films, now called "bukkake", skyrocketed. By the late 90's, it had evolved into its own genre. Gay men began to experiment with the practice in ritual initiation ceremonies. American and European filmmakers were quick to follow the Japanese lead, adding their trademark stylish flow along with a line of willing porn starlets who were ready to be covered in cum.



neat. i love learning new things, especially useless shit like this.


----------



## Larr_E

Gay men began to experiment with the practice in ritual initiation ceremonies???


Are they really in some sort of gay mafia or something???


----------



## E-llusion

As others pointed out, maybe it is just an innocent fetish, but I would be worried of the legal ramifications of this. 

What if you break up with her and she is some obsessive type that would do anything to screw you ? Even claim rape to the cops  ? 

It'd be too easy to give herself some bruises and user YOUR semen as rock solid evidence. 

Be careful dude


----------



## luckytaak

Crazeee said:
			
		

> As others pointed out, maybe it is just an innocent fetish, but I would be worried of the legal ramifications of this.
> What if you break up with her and she is some obsessive type that would do anything to screw you ? Even claim rape to the cops  ?
> It'd be too easy to give herself some bruises and user YOUR semen as rock solid evidence.
> Be careful dude



WOW That’s fucking scary!


----------



## eggman

Fuck... has there been any update or resolution on this? I am so fucking intrigued I just gotta know

I have several possibilities that I am entertaining at the moment until I get som closure from the OP - 

1. She is obsessed with you to the point of needing to accumulate your bodily excretions (advice: dont be alone with her if she has a knife)

2. She is planning on creating an art peice with it (refer Marc Quinn for idea)

3. Bukakae Bukakae Bukakae

4. She is going to use it against you e.g. clone or DNA evidence


----------



## @lterEgo

> although many feel that the practice of bukkake is shameful and degrading to women, it must be remembered that bukkake may have originated as a form of punishment.



what an oddly worded summary. as if the fact that it might have been "punishment" for infidelity makes the act any less degrading or shameful.

as for the jizz collector, if you've been with her for a while ("quite some time") then shouldn't you reserve judgment until after you've figured out the source of her actions? you say you're not going to break up with her, you say you've talked, you say she's done this before (with negative consequences), but you still haven't told us *why* she does this. do you still not know? i think at the very least she owes you an explanation. you don't have to be rude about it, but you really should get some answers.

of course she's ashamed, but maybe she doesn't have to be. it's hard to say without having any insight about her motivation.


----------



## L O V E L I F E

supertrav77 said:
			
		

> *
> She's obviously planning to clone you so she can be fucked by you 24/7.*



*Removes spittle of 7-Up from my I-Mac screen*

Bravo!


----------



## mostly-human

least you know what to get her for her birthday


----------



## QuestionEverything

Crazeee said:
			
		

> As others pointed out, maybe it is just an innocent fetish, but I would be worried of the legal ramifications of this.
> 
> What if you break up with her and she is some obsessive type that would do anything to screw you ? Even claim rape to the cops  ?
> 
> It'd be too easy to give herself some bruises and user YOUR semen as* rock solid* evidence.
> 
> Be careful dude



No kidding, straight from the freezer! 

I think half the board is waiting for an update on this one.


----------



## chopped_chimp

Formico said:
			
		

> She said something about the semen being a part of me, and not wanting to lose it.



Mate, she's a psycho!  Heaps of chicks are.  

I'd be getting out of there before she does something worse....

Seriously.  She told you she was chucking it out but instead kept it for months with her ice cream! 

She's nuts.


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

*nsfw tags added just in case*

Bukkake picture. 

(If I was a real woman, I'd enjoy this!) 

Note the woman in the lower right corner holding her hand. 

Looks like the man is playing with her clit.

WORK WARNING!!!!!!!!!!


*NSFW*: 



http://www.666ismoney.com/Bukkake.html


----------



## MooShiE

I have not laughed so hard in ages.. this should def be one of "the best of bluelight" threads!!!! 

It all sounds kinda freaky to me!!! Oh well, least you're getting some, i wouldnt worry too much


----------



## cxsx

sorry guys, but i dont know what to make of this one.  

i do feel confident, however, that she would have a hell of a time proving you raped her.  what rapist bothers putting on a condom? even if she dumped out the semen and put it on her clothes on inside her twat, it would have traces of the condom chemicals on it.   she doesn't seem very mentally or emotionally sound.


----------



## workhardplayhard

> if your dating a japanese girl do take the heritage into consideration, they do treat their men really well, but expect you to be the one in charge of things. Only her kids will be of higher importance. take good care of her.



Younger Japanese girls of today, not so much.  It's as if they are all watching Oprah


----------



## xena

wow.  that's just really, really weird.



			
				Formico said:
			
		

> If I do run, she still has all my semen. Do I ask for it back?


^^ and that is my favorite quote of the day.


----------



## MazDan

That semen is no good for anything.

Being frozen will destroy it.

Maybe its good for your DNA?



I reckon its like a trophy thing.

I know a guy who used to pinch a pubic hair off every chick he ever screwed and put them in a bottle.


----------



## mariacallas

flyingbanana said:
			
		

> i think that's pretty hot, i love strange perverted things like this. if you're not going to appreciate it, then i'll take her off your hands for you.
> i'd try and help out too, like maybe design a special semen receptacle to collect it all in so there aren't all those condoms floating about.




My sentiments exactly


----------



## chopped_chimp

MazDan said:
			
		

> I know a guy who used to pinch a pubic hair off every chick he ever screwed and put them in a bottle.


 
The chick in question is psycho.  Your mate is psycho!!!


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

Alot of ppl here say she's psycho. I love psycho chicks, they're usually open to try anything, as long as they're healthy and not reckless.

Tell us more about her!


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Any update on this?

Have you asked her why she collected your spunk in used rubbers?

I know you confronted her or told her how you knew.

But did she say why she collected it or anything?


----------



## DragonFly31

keep shagging her - most important factor is the rich one remember... a couple million pounds AND you get your semen stored in a freezer!

maybe your sons will be the bionic men of the future?...


----------



## not_broken_420

_"She's been storing my little swimmers like trophies."_

Hahahah.

Seriously though..get that shit out of the freezer so she has no "evidence" in case she tries to craft a story of some sort, and RUN...


----------



## MazDan

chopped_chimp said:
			
		

> The chick in question is psycho.  Your mate is psycho!!!




Ohh totally.


----------



## Fujicrow-

Psycho Bitch From Hell!!!!


----------



## Caviar

I honestly don't think it's THAT crazy, I mean, people save celebrities' bread crumbs and hair. ...If she said to you that she just has a thing for frozen condoms, would you still be really freaked out?? This kinda seems stalkerish, but it shouldn't be a reason to go running out the door.


----------



## psychetool

maybe she has been feeding it to you, hope she doesn't cook often! trying to 'return the goods' so to speak ?


----------



## Benefit

Formico said:
			
		

> If I do run, she still has all my semen. Do I ask for it back?



Nobody likes an Indian Giver.


----------



## r0asted

so she has a weird fetish. so what? let her enjoy herself. don't be so closed minded. her not having to hide this from you will probably make your sexual relationship much better anyway. just tell her you're cool with it.


----------



## Formico

> Any update on this?



We had sex again, but there was an awkward moment taking the condom off. She took it off for me, and stared down as she handed the used condom to me. I felt like I was being given some sacrament of something...like I was receiving communion or something. 

I just sat there holding it for what felt like an hour, and she wouldn't look at me. So I gave it to her and told her to do whatever she wanted with it. 

She put it in the freezer. 

She's happy.


----------



## hoptis

That is seriously one of the funniest things I have ever read. Thank you sperm boy


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Nice ending Formico.


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

Wonder if she's taking count. 

Was she a virgin when U met her? 

Wonder how many other guy's semen is being kept in there?

If she's gonna give it a final burrial after you split up?


----------



## Lmdub

Formico said:
			
		

> We had sex again, but there was an awkward moment taking the condom off. She took it off for me, and stared down as she handed the used condom to me. I felt like I was being given some sacrament of something...like I was receiving communion or something.
> 
> I just sat there holding it for what felt like an hour, and she wouldn't look at me. So I gave it to her and told her to do whatever she wanted with it.
> 
> She put it in the freezer.
> 
> She's happy.




Your a damn good bf, or the sex is just worth it 

Funny replies on here lol.


----------



## sc4t

best of bluelight material.

seriously.


----------



## Formico

> Wonder if she's taking count.
> 
> Was she a virgin when U met her?
> 
> Wonder how many other guy's semen is being kept in there?
> 
> If she's gonna give it a final burrial after you split up?



No she wasn't a virgin. She'd pulled the same thing off with another boyfriend in Japan. It ended their relationship.

No other guys semen as far as I know, and if there is, which I HIGHLY doubt, I wouldn't want to know, this has been an intense enough week as it is.

I don't know what she'll do with it if we split up...it won't be any good for getting pregnant...she knows this, we've both done Biomed units in our course. 
Maybe she would have some ritual...maybe I should bring it up with her?



> Your a damn good bf, or the sex is just worth it



The sex is pretty good...it wasn't to begin with, but it got a lot better over time


----------



## E-llusion

Thread Archived


----------



## E-llusion

> We had sex again, but there was an awkward moment taking the condom off. She took it off for me, and stared down as she handed the used condom to me. I felt like I was being given some sacrament of something...like I was receiving communion or something.
> 
> I just sat there holding it for what felt like an hour, and she wouldn't look at me. So I gave it to her and told her to do whatever she wanted with it.
> 
> She put it in the freezer.
> 
> She's happ



Dude after reading this I got shivers. If you think all that sex is worth what may potentially happen down the road with this gir if you dump her ? omg


----------



## Jaza

Having lived in Asia I'm very much willing to bet that it's the spiritual thing relating to loss of energy and presence through ejaculation.

She's just keeping a part of you dude. It's actually kinda cool.


----------



## catfishjake

is this where all the cool people are hanging out now?

i say you handled it perfectly. no reaon to freak out over it. i would just be curious.


----------



## vibr8tor

Formico said:
			
		

> We had sex again, but there was an awkward moment taking the condom off. She took it off for me, and stared down as she handed the used condom to me. I felt like I was being given some sacrament of something...like I was receiving communion or something.
> 
> I just sat there holding it for what felt like an hour, and she wouldn't look at me. So I gave it to her and told her to do whatever she wanted with it.
> 
> She put it in the freezer.
> 
> She's happy.




  <that's the best happy ending EVAR!!!



you should buy her a tupperware container, so she can just pour them out into it.  it'll save valuable freezer space.


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

Sounds like she's afraid of you accusing her of stealing your energy, like a vampire.

I feel guilty NOT swallowing, spitting it out in the sink or wherever. 

Like the guy will accuse me of not loving him or dissing him 'cause I did not swallow. (Some guys insist I swallow!)

I think she's doing it out of respect for you.

Out of respect for your semen, how about getting a special box for it (like a mini casket) and when it's full, bury it, lol!

I'll bet she's very neat & tidy, doesn't like to waste anything. And,

Considers it a trophy --  many of the guys I have sex with don't come -- frustrating!

I think it's very cute. Does she enjoy the sex? How long do U last?


----------



## ControlDenied

In theory quirkily quaint; in reality, terrifying.


----------



## bromance

Wow, I can't believe I haven't read this thread til now.  Amazing stuff.  Definitely the best of BL.


----------



## Fawkes

Crazeee said:
			
		

> Dude after reading this I got shivers. If you think all that sex is worth what may potentially happen down the road with this gir if you dump her ? omg



What could happen? I can't see any diabolical purpose for having a freezer full of cum. The sperm are dead. Unless I'm over looking something, there's really nothing she could do with it. 

It's certainly unusual, but definitely not concerning.


----------



## yiggy

ARE U WEALTHY?

that is the only question needing to be asked.


----------



## Captain Commie

this thread is great


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Go get stoned and read it! I recommend it


----------



## happyus

so what's the outcome formico have you reached a resolution with the girl that you are happy with?


----------



## Formico

^ I'm cool with it  I can live with it. I'll just stay away from the freezer for a while that's all.


----------



## wanderer21

psychetool said:
			
		

> maybe she has been feeding it to you, hope she doesn't cook often! trying to 'return the goods' so to speak ?



Geez, and I thought it was the soy sauce that gave the chicken that salty flavor


----------



## trudatman

I read this whole thread and it seems like I'm the only one who doubts this story and is willing to declare so.  is the thread starter known for his honesty around here?  it all makes for a good story and the updates are a little too perfect.  the one thing that lends credibility, in my view, is the "our course" thing.  proof!  I demand proof.  request; sorry.  maybe a picture of the girl and a picture of the icebox.  maybe a picture of the girl holding a rubber in front of the icebox.

good story!

thank you.

-Tru


----------



## Formico

^^ I'm not sharing photos of this with you. You can think I made it up. I don't care.


----------



## yiggy

PICS.

ur worthless otherwise.

i mean make it some kinda new obscure section of porno....asian chicks with FROZEN CUM!

she can take a FROZEN CUM SHOT!

thatd be one for the ages u could fucking pelt her with used frozen condoms


----------



## Dan1584

Formico said:
			
		

> We had sex again, but there was an awkward moment taking the condom off. She took it off for me, and stared down as she handed the used condom to me. I felt like I was being given some sacrament of something...like I was receiving communion or something.
> 
> I just sat there holding it for what felt like an hour, and she wouldn't look at me. So I gave it to her and told her to do whatever she wanted with it.
> 
> She put it in the freezer.
> 
> She's happy.




LMAO!!!  The laughter keeps on cumming!


----------



## beamers

I think you should show her this thread.

and what happend when the current freezer gets full? Will she buy another one?


----------



## Mehm

that's an odd fetish..

I'd keep my eye on her to say the least.


----------



## Flowingbeyond

wow... what does one say. I definitely think, that saving cum is a bit off.... It shocked me at first. I didnt know what to think. Then I realized a chick saving cum is kindof... oddd I dunno. It just seems like a nono. She gets to swallow the cum, why the !@#$ does she have to save it~!

imo.


----------



## Doppelganger

honestly, it's a little strange but whatever...

I think now that it's all out in the open, you both need to communicate with each other and share your thoughts. If you're going to continue a relationship with this girl, you need to accept and even come to love this peculiar quirk of hers. 

You need the communication to be free, and for this to happen, she needs to fill you in on the blanks. You need to be comfortable with her freezing those loads, so it doesn't escalate into mistrust within the relationship.


----------



## yiggy

just start making her squirt more and try and bottle her shit up and freeze it too....

that'd show her!


----------



## customer

this was hilarious omg
But i was just wondering op aren't you a little curious as to why she does this, i know you said you can live w/ it, and you don't want to make her feel uncomfortable by asking, but there has to be some way to ask her about this. Anyone in a relationship  knows that there always has to be things discussed (whether or not you want to) at some point, unless this is strictly a sexual relaitonship, then by all means she doesn't really have to tell you, imo. But i would don't care, i'm a curious person, and definitely you have to be. You should really find out for your sake and defnitely for all of our sake!


----------



## trip.more

Jamshyd said:
			
		

> Fetish?



That's about the only thing that comes to mind


----------



## Nicci Da RoCkA

Your sooooo fkn great for sticking with her!
Just imagine if you had some crazy fetishes, acted out on them, only for someone to catch you out, and exploit you for it.. youd wanna die.
Alot of people wold have BOLTED out the door there and then, thats maybe why its happened to you, someone who can handle it.

From what it seems, she wants to keep a part of you. Maybe it makes her feel close to you, a souvenir of the feelings you just shared, a memory of you if you leave.

Maybe its like when you keep a wrist band after a good night out, cos it was sick fun....  Maybe it means fuk all to her if she realises what shes doing.. and youre there to stay.
Like collecting shit when your little, only to discover later on that its meaningless, and end up throwing it away after years of taking up space.
(i had a friend who kept her condom after her first root, and my boy asked it i wanted to keep a wrapper once..)
She probebly has her own fetish though, its just a matter of if your comfortable with it or not..


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

To be honest i think you are taking taking the piss Formico. The out come of the story is a little odd.... who they hell just lets weird shit like this go? Unless you are planning to marry her of course. 

However, it amused me. So thanks for sharing!


----------



## mulberryman

well maybe she can just cook good food...secret ingredient???


----------



## Formico

> who they hell just lets weird shit like this go? Unless you are planning to marry her of course.



Me, apparently. Look, I can't understand the perspective of people who think this is a deal breaker...I mean, me and Ayame have continued to talk about this...of course, finding the right way to talk about it is not the easiest thing in the world...but it's not a deal breaker.

People think that she'll use my cum against me.

Well, I'm in a relationship with her, and I just don't think she would.

Moreover, I don't know what is really behind this behaviour. And moreover, I don't think I could understand...this is really basic stuff. It's not something you explain, it's something you have...or whatever.

Why wouldn't any of you stick with her???

I'd like to know! Why is this a deal breaker? Really?


----------



## QuestionEverything

I personally don't think it would be a dealbreaker, but I would need to know a *reason* for it.  Seriously, I just couldn't let something as odd as that go without knowing *why*.

It would freak me the fuck out to continue in a relationship with someone doing something that bizarre (imo) with no explanation.  With one I can see how _maybe_ it could be kinky . . .


----------



## yiggy

yea its just fucked up if she cant say why


what if she gets pissed at you, buys a huge dildo & proceeds to ram it in dry, and inserts some of your old sperm and claims RAPE?!?!


----------



## cuddly.kittie.too

Many times people have no rational explanation for such compulsions.  She may just know that she feels secure and non-anxious when she saves it.

Formico, as long as you're okay with it, I really don't see what the problem is.


----------



## L O V E L I F E

cxsx said:
			
		

> *
> i do feel confident, however, that she would have a hell of a time proving you raped her.
> 
> what rapist bothers putting on a condom?*



A successful one.


----------



## aanallein

What happens when she has company who checks the fridge..


----------



## yiggy

and goes to get a scoop of ice cream!

YUCK!

yumm salty


----------



## squerll

Yea, that is strange but think of what creepy twisted thoughts must be behind those actions…. DNA evidence ect. 
When the honeymoon phase ends I’m sure you will find out.  8(


----------



## Tman

Japanese have more "bukake" culture in their porn. I think it's just a fetish


----------



## happyus

i'm sure that even if the semen was used in some sordid way, that once it was tested it would show as being decomposed at some molecular level and not 'fresh'


----------



## Formico

^ and frozen...and if they didn't check for it, I could demand that they do, and they'd have to believe me or believe that she has a sub-zero cervix.


----------



## socko

What's the problem with her saving them in the freezer? Your woman sounds like a keeper!


----------



## axl blaze

QuestionEverything said:
			
		

> I personally don't think it would be a dealbreaker, but I would need to know a *reason* for it.  Seriously, I just couldn't let something as odd as that go without knowing *why*.
> 
> It would freak me the fuck out to continue in a relationship with someone doing something that bizarre (imo) with no explanation.  With one I can see how _maybe_ it could be kinky . . .



sometimes sexual deviancy is not all that easy to explain. there might not be a rhyme or a reason for her doing what she has done. chances are, she doesn't even know why she does it.


----------



## privatecaller

YES IT IS A DEALBREAKER!
it is seriously ott weird.
i wouldnt let anyone keep anything containing my DNA.
steal it all (its not really stealing it IS ures,u just loaned it to her)
and get the fuck outta dodge.


----------



## Benefit

I bet that about 1/3 of the close-minded people crying "It's a deal-breaker!" have some ultra weird shit they do when no one is looking. People are and ever will be monstrous hypocrites. 

This pervasive culture of fear is so frustrating. Some chick keeps semen in her freezer and the first thing half of you think is what kind of nefarious plot she has in mind. Rubbish. Is it so hard to understand that some people like weird shit? 100 years ago the thought of two men having sex was as sickening to mainstream America as freezing semen apparently is to most of you now. Get over yourselves.


----------



## socko

Curious. .. does semen decompose, albeit slowly - that is, does it become non-viable when stored in a standard kitchen freezer whose temperature is very close to -4 celcius?  In biochemistry class I was told that it's got to be -80C or colder or else enzymatic activity would destroy it.


----------



## beamers

Personally I find these sort of quirky things far more interesting than anything else and it is quite fascinating. Why be the same as everyone else?


----------



## juice_soldier

best thread on SLR ever.


----------



## L2R

tolerance and respect are the preferred norm in this regard.


despite yiggy, this is bobl material imo


----------



## eggman

Formico, you seem quite relaxed with it all now. Are you going to perhaps try and incorporate this into your sexual relationship somehow? 

Perhaps an after sex ritual where you ceremoniously hand her the spent rubber, you both chant a mantra and then place it into the freezer with the others.

Also, roughly how many condoms are actually in the freezer?


----------



## MooShiE

^^ lol

Still one of the best threads ever, wish the annoying trolls would rack off though they are destroying the funny light hearted vibe


----------



## MazDan

Infernal said:
			
		

> It rubs it into its skin, it does this whenever its told.




Best laugh i have had in years.

Thanks.


----------



## MazDan

GoddessLSD-XTC said:
			
		

> Chinese/Japanese philosophy (forget if it's Taoism) has theory about men saving their semen. They believe that losing semen is like losing blood or mojo.
> 
> After my sex changs surgery in Thailand, as I woke up after the surgery there was about five nurses around my bed. One of them held up a plastic bag and asked if I wanted to keep it. My eyes aren't too good without glasses so I sat up in bed to get a better look. When I realized what it was I was shocked and immediatly said, "no! and flopped back down, exhausted." Now I kinda regret it, wish I burried it in Lumphni Park.
> 
> Chinese Eunuchs would dry out and preserve their parts.








			
				Formico said:
			
		

> She said something about the semen being a part of me, and not wanting to lose it. But she was sobbing pretty bad. I decided to stop asking questions.





From this and the other stuff you have written I reckon that Goddess has the answer.



And as for being a dealbreaker...........no way, not even close


----------



## beamers

ok this is all well and good, does she have logistics plan for when the freezer is full?


----------



## Speedyone

If i were you, i would run. Grab your sperm & get the hell away from the crazy broad. For all you know she might be saving it for when she gets back to Japan to share or even sell it to her fellow female friends. You could become the proud father of many kiddies!! Run as fast as you can!! Good Luck!!


----------



## Captain Commie

^ I wouldn't mind that


----------



## Th3BigMac

OR? maybe she stores ur sperm then she sells them to that clinic that buys sperm. (wow i get really great ideas when im high.


----------



## GenericMind

I'm going to make my girl start doing this.

Give your broad my thanks for the idea.


----------



## sc4t

socko said:
			
		

> Curious. .. does semen decompose, albeit slowly - that is, does it become non-viable when stored in a standard kitchen freezer whose temperature is very close to -4 celcius?


go again and try it out kid.

8(


----------



## chopped_chimp

> I work at home, and while she's at the office, I beat off and save it in a tablespoon in the freezer. I save a few spurts worth, then make her eat it later, usually while rubbing her pussy and talking dirty to her. I usually give her no warning, just walk up to her with a spoon of frozen cum, push her against the wall, stick the spoon in her mouth, start rubbing her pussy and talking dirty to her. She cums in seconds.



From some bondage site... http://bondage.com/topic_id/242583/forums/topic.html

By the looks of this you might be able to do fairly well on ebay.


----------



## ronald_stark

atlas said:
			
		

> fellas, ladies... she's japanese
> 
> she's probably saving it until she gets a gallon of his goo,then she'll warm it all back up, and bukkake herself in front of him.



Wow! You are so open about your racism, most people would be a bit sheepish  saying something like this. Even in a joking manner, which is undoubtedly how you would characterize your response, this is stupid-like really stupid. You should be ashamed. Why not try to provide a thoughtful reply to this post rather than embarrassing comments like this? 

Sure this is considered weird and crazy by the typical uneducated Western perspective. 99% of all the responses to your post are of a very mainstream, Western/Patriarchal position, they are aware of things like Hello Kitty, Bukkake, anime, sushi (raw fish-"how weird!!") "Lost in Translation" and how subservient the women are. 

Their sensational and overly-simplified ideas are ignorant of any real cultural difference or understanding and the result of a Western fascination with the "Other". I can assure you that the fluid is symbolic to her and is not being taken for it's genetic contents which of course have not been preserved. There is no fiendish plot going on here, no kinks, fetishes or black magic rituals, only a girl who maybe takes the act of love-making a bit more serious and possibly considers it to be sacred. She is saving a part of you, man, I think you should be flattered and understand that she may have connected with you in a spiritual way. Why is that so weird and crazy? The perpetuation of these racial and ethnic stereotypes need to stop and serious dialogue is a good starting point.

If you date a Japanese woman, I suggest trying to learn about her culture and try to consider the vast differences. That means try to learn more than a couple of words in Japanese. Try reading some books and talk to her. She is not a "crazy bitch" as so many equally appalling posts have claimed. Why do woman have to be referred to as "bitches" all the time? I see it often on BL and it really bothers me, it is not OK to say this.


----------



## MazDan

ronald_stark said:
			
		

> Wow! You are so open about your racism, most people would be a bit sheepish  saying something like this. Even in a joking manner, which is undoubtedly how you would characterize your response, this is stupid-like really stupid. You should be ashamed. Why not try to provide a thoughtful reply to this post rather than embarrassing comments like this?
> 
> Sure this is considered weird and crazy by the typical uneducated Western perspective. 99% of all the responses to your post are of a very mainstream, Western/Patriarchal position, they are aware of things like Hello Kitty, Bukkake, anime, sushi (raw fish-"how weird"!!) "Lost in Translation" and how subservient the women are.
> 
> Their sensational and overly-simplified ideas are ignorant of any real cultural difference or understanding and the result of a Western fascination with the "Other". I can assure you that the fluid is symbolic to her and is not being taken for it's genetic contents which of course have not been preserved. There is no fiendish plot going on here, no kinks, fetishes or black magic rituals, only a girl who maybe takes the act of love-making a bit more serious and possibly considers it to be sacred. She is saving a part of you, man, I think you should be flattered and understand that she may have connected with you in a spiritual way. Why is that so weird and crazy? The perpetuation of these racial and ethnic stereotypes need to stop and serious dialogue is a good starting point.
> 
> If you date a Japanese woman, I suggest trying to learn about her culture and try to consider the vast differences. That means try to learn more than a couple of words in Japanese. Try reading some books and talk to her. She is not a "crazy bitch" as so many equally appalling posts have claimed. Why do woman have to be referred to as "bitches" all the time? I see it often on BL and it really bothers me, it is not OK to say this.




WOW.

Thankyou for your insight.

I have learnt much.

Cheers.


----------



## ronald_stark

Benefit said:
			
		

> I bet that about 1/3 of the close-minded people crying "It's a deal-breaker!" have some ultra weird shit they do when no one is looking. People are and ever will be monstrous hypocrites.
> 
> This pervasive culture of fear is so frustrating. Some chick keeps semen in her freezer and the first thing half of you think is what kind of nefarious plot she has in mind. Rubbish. Is it so hard to understand that some people like weird shit? 100 years ago the thought of two men having sex was as sickening to mainstream America as freezing semen apparently is to most of you now. Get over yourselves.




This is an honest, thoughtful reply to a honest thoughful post. I'm not sure why one who acts in this was is considered a "troll" and should "rack off" but the "vibe" of tastless humor here is just stupid, dude. This is a genuine question posed by a caring individual so it seems rather appropriate to respond with equal measure.

But, again, this is only "weird" from a Western p.o.v. so it is not a matter of liking something that is considered deviant or against the norm. The link to bukkake and bondage is problematic, as well, as it is formed by the notion that Asian women are subordinate by nature. This is a ridiculous cultural cliche informed by countless, Western, fundamental misreadings of Japanese society. I really think it is something more abstract, something less sensational than kink or fetish and not even really associated with the objects in question. Meaning that the obvious idea of "transfering life energy" or "chi" via frozen cum seems a little too obvious. It may make-up part of her interest but I am willing to bet that this is far more cultually bound and woven into her own subjective symbolic structure.


----------



## ronald_stark

MazDan said:
			
		

> WOW.
> 
> Thankyou for your insight.
> 
> I have learnt much.
> 
> Cheers.




You are welcome.
Being a moderator, you must appreciate genuine discussion when it is called for. This thread has about .05% of that. It deserves much more and needs far less of the nonsense. Is there some way you could filter-out the junk?

Like, a number of the forums seem to provide valuable insight to serious questions and the mods, well they moderate. Why is this forum not given equal importance?


----------



## QuestionEverything

ronald_stark said:
			
		

> This is an honest, thoughtful reply to a honest thoughful post. I'm not sure why one who acts in this was is considered a "troll" and should "rack off" but the "vibe" of tastless humor here is just stupid, dude. This is a genuine question posed by a caring individual so it seems rather appropriate to respond with equal measure.



Just for clarification, the trollish posts which were being referred to by MooShiE _were_ moderated and removed.  There was no reference to Benefit's post being 'trollish'.


----------



## atri

wow
im so glad i read all 8 pages
and its lloking like shes just doing it out of respect
unusual and sticky respect


----------



## Nietzche

ronald_stark said:
			
		

> This is an honest, thoughtful reply to a honest thoughful post. I'm not sure why one who acts in this was is considered a "troll" and should "rack off" but the "vibe" of tastless humor here is just stupid, dude. This is a genuine question posed by a caring individual so it seems rather appropriate to respond with equal measure.
> 
> But, again, this is only "weird" from a Western p.o.v. so it is not a matter of liking something that is considered deviant or against the norm. The link to bukkake and bondage is problematic, as well, as it is formed by the notion that Asian women are subordinate by nature. This is a ridiculous cultural cliche informed by countless, Western, fundamental misreadings of Japanese society. I really think it is something more abstract, something less sensational than kink or fetish and not even really associated with the objects in question. Meaning that the obvious idea of "transfering life energy" or "chi" via frozen cum seems a little too obvious. It may make-up part of her interest but I am willing to bet that this is far more cultually bound and woven into her own subjective symbolic structure.



quality posting from a "greenlighter."


----------



## djfriendly

> But, again, this is only "weird" from a Western p.o.v. so it is not a matter of liking something that is considered deviant or against the norm.



Perhaps I missed it somewhere, is the saving of semen-filled condoms commonplace in Japanese society?


----------



## skahead17

dude whatever if shes cool and not a crazy girl in general then stay with it man, but if you start seeing signs of a true obsession with you or like stalking then get the fuck outta there. ALSO this could be signs of some really kinky shit, so try asking her to do some weord shit in the bedroom if you know what i mean. whatdaya got to lose


----------



## ControlDenied

what you should do is break the freezer


----------



## aphrodite-84

^ hahaha! that's the best reply thus far.


----------



## Black Octagon MK 2

Wow. So what you're saying is that people still actually use condoms?


----------



## realm

When you find out the real reason behind this behavior you are required by BL code of conduct to report back. Make it soon.


----------



## ronald_stark

djfriendly said:
			
		

> Perhaps I missed it somewhere, is the saving of semen-filled condoms commonplace in Japanese society?



I don't think that the saving of semen-filled condoms is commonplace in any society. I do believe that the perception of this action as being crazy, weird and characteristic of an obsessive person is mostly informed by Western culture. 

I'm sure that this would raise some eyebrows among most Japanese due to the extreme nature of her actions. But the point I am trying to make, is that semen, particularly from one's lover, is not considered to be icky or gross, and the waste of that fluid could be considered to be bad luck, disrespectful to one's lover, and even a shameful waste of BOTH of their life energy. 

The idea that the semen belongs to him, is also informed by a highly-individualistic, Western perspective. After he has been inside her and has successfully ejaculated, that semen or product of their lovemaking serves as a symbol of both of their love, spiritual union and commitment to one another. Probably, their are many other aspects to this symbolic nature as generally understood by Easterners that we do not understand and how it is encoded into her specific symbolic structure is even more difficult to penetrate unless we could hear her side of this. Which I would like to point out has never been discussed.


----------



## Niandra LaDes

[don't attack other posters]

this was, bar none, the funniest god damned post on bluelight--  no, on any BBS that Ive ever read. I loved the wit, the dry humor, the dark humor, the sheer nastiness of this post, and even the lame puns! then along you came with your postmodern ethics and blowhard philosophy and had to sully this whole thing up by being serious as an aneurysm.
whether you accept it or not,  here on bluelight, all of us only sees the world through the filter of their own culture. yes, its a shame, but thats the way it is. Just let everyone shoot the shit and be racist, sexist, polygamist-- whatever. dont be such a kill joy and stop being professor bringdown.

also, best post ever. evar ever.


----------



## Icculus

you should ask her to eat it next time.  do it like a porn star, pull the condom off, bring it up to her mouth, and say "open up, here comes the semen!"  

shit, lucky you, you're banging an asian, and obviously not a prude one.  i say you should take it as far as you can, live out your fantasies


----------



## psillocybin

My guess is she has some underlying mental issues that she really needs to get worked out....

they'll probably surface most when/if you try and break it off with her.


----------



## ronald_stark

Niandra LaDes said:
			
		

> [don't attack other posters]
> 
> this was, bar none, the funniest god damned post on bluelight--  no, on any BBS that Ive ever read. I loved the wit, the dry humor, the dark humor, the sheer nastiness of this post, and even the lame puns! then along you came with your postmodern ethics and blowhard philosophy and had to sully this whole thing up by being serious as an aneurysm.
> whether you accept it or not,  here on bluelight, all of us only sees the world through the filter of their own culture. yes, its a shame, but thats the way it is. Just let everyone shoot the shit and be racist, sexist, polygamist-- whatever. dont be such a kill joy and stop being professor bringdown.
> 
> also, best post ever. evar ever.




OK, I guess I am a little confused here. The question posed was of a thoughtful, rather serious nature. The thread became, as you say, lighthearted, which is fine, I guess, but as I said before, this is a genuine question posed by a caring individual so it seems rather appropriate to respond with equal measure. 

I have no problem with the humor, I do find it to be in bad taste but thats neither here nor there. I am just trying to provide a different angle from which this could be viewed. The many responses with the words "crazy", "weird", "bitch", and "fetish" beg for a more sober, serious approach. I certainly do not claim to be right about anything I say here nor do I want to appear self-righteous but, yes, I do want to provide a more restrained, sober analysis. 

My thoughts on this are just as valid as yours or anyone else so I don't understand why you are telling me what to do, what to say and what not to say. It further complicates matters by you saying:

"here on bluelight, all of us only sees the world through the filter of their own culture. yes, its a shame, but thats the way it is."

First, "everyone" on BL does not see the world through the filter of their own culture. Do you know everyone on BL? This is one thing I can say with a fair amount of confidence. It also sounds pretty self-righteous on your part but I guess you know the ropes better than I.

As anywhere else, people are, of course, still filtered (this term is problematic but I'll use it anyway) but attempt to bypass or breakdown this filter and at least try to think about how this filter alters and/or influences their view and understanding of the world. This is pretty important, I would say, for those who are interested in trying to sort out how their culture influences how they perceive other(s) way of thinking. This is how intolerance of others sexual preference, religious views and ethnic background can be challenged.

I understand what you mean by postmodern ethics, but you might consider rephrasing that, throwing in the term "ethics" just complicates things. There is no philosophy here, only cultural study, and I do take issue with being called a blowhard. 

I have not attacked anyone here, unless you are referring to me calling people stupid and racist! I am personally offended by this statement even if it is a joke.

Originally Posted by atlas
"fellas, ladies... she's japanese"

"she's probably saving it until she gets a gallon of his goo,then she'll warm it all back up, and bukkake herself in front of him."

I will continue to challenge stupid, racist statements like this by saying so and providing serious analysis where it is due. I could, of course, care less if it "sullies" your good time. So just let the rest of us blowhard philosophers float our postmodern etchics as you can certainly shoot the shit and be racist, sexist and "polygamist". The ladder of which you might want to seek a definition for as your usage is incorrect-it refers to one who takes more than one wife!

In other forums on BL like ADD and psy drugs, when someone poses a serious question they are met with a load of genuine responses. This seems to be in an effort to reduce harm from ingesting certain chemicals and to keep the threads on-topic. If they deviate even an inch, the thread is moved, a mod steps in or it is closed. I understand that this forum is different but, again, the original question was genuine and serious. The thread became lighthearted because people are incapable of taking this seriously, so I wanted to contribute in an effort to actually try to help the original poster.


----------



## mulberryman

^^ True, but in many a thread there is some room for some welcome comic relief,  still I can see why it may seem to be over the top here, especially with the race card an all..  On the other hand, the idea of putting used condoms in the freezer...


----------



## ronald_stark

mulberryman said:
			
		

> ^^ True, but in many a thread there is some room for some welcome comic relief,  still I can see why it may seem to be over the top here, especially with the race card an all..  On the other hand, the idea of putting used condoms in the freezer...



No, comic relief, is just that, relief, from some other primary source of drama, suspense or seriousness..etc.

This is all comedy, so your point is invalid.


----------



## QuestionEverything

ronald,  when a person's post is edited the moderator's message to them is often placed in [brackets].  Nobody accused you of attacking anyone.

Now on topic.  Even you admit that this person saving condoms is extreme.  There have been serious responses in this thread, and yes, plenty of joking around.  The OP didn't mind, and actually got some advice along with it, whether you agree with it or not.  

I appreciate your attempt to discuss this from a different point of view and am glad that you're sharing your view, but to insinuate that this forum is not moderated couldn't be further from the truth.  If you find a post particularly offensive please use the report button.


----------



## Schizzy

Formico said:
			
		

> they'd have to believe me or believe that she has a sub-zero cervix.



This is actually possible. I could introduce you to my ex if you don't believe me.


----------



## ronald_stark

QuestionEverything:

OK, I did not understand that the brackets meant that it had been edited. Man, I would hate to read what else he/she has to say about me...

I do not mean to say or imply that this forum is not moderated or that the moderators are not doing their job. I think that, earlier, I did say something like this and I regret it. I do apologize. 

You are right in saying that there have been serious replies, but not many, I became frustrated and also apologize for my tone. I do not mean to say that there is not value in humor either but it seemed to be spinning out of control. 

I don't know what OP stands for, is it original poster?


----------



## Niandra LaDes

Yes, it is short for "original poster".
Also, i know what a polygamist is. sometimes, people will throw a "random" word into a sentence, where it does not belong, or out of context. this is simply for comical effect. i have a feeling youve got a real hard time grasping the slippery concept of what is referred to as humor. or humour if youre a limey  please do not be offended by my asking, but you know if you have asperger's or a mild, or high functioning case of autism? again, i mean no offense by this but this would help clear up a lot in my mind. i've got nothing against you, buddy, but i think its just your tone that really irks me. since you appologized though, i wont have to ha}{0r you into the stone age! again, with the humor. 

lighten up. lifes short. a forum on the internet is not to be taken seriously. sure, play nice and follow the rules, but this is not the most serious thing in the world, nor is this even a serious post, as anyone else can see. yes the original OP indeed had a SERIOUS god damn dilemma on his hands, but he worked out his situation just fine. Theres plenty of room left for people like me to say "fool that bitch is crazy b! jizz on her phat titties yo!". i never said that, but its what i, and the majority of posters on this thread think.
peace be with you


Oh yeah, ronnie, and what i said that was edited was "ive never 'jumped on' anyone in a forum before and will never do it again but this guy really killed all the fun for me". 

The worst thing Ive said about you is that I think youre a blowhard. thats pretty mild for my vernacular. i couldve called you a polygamist fuck if i really felt like it.


----------



## Mariposa

To those of you who are getting off topic and speculating in ways that are not helpful, stop it.  Now.

This thread definitely needs to be archived.  If my colleagues agree with me, I suggest we give about 72 hours to let everyone get their thoughts in, and then send it off to the SLR Archive - the land of posterity.


----------



## Captain Commie

This is a great thread and Formico is the luckiest bastard alive.


----------



## QuestionEverything

-------> Bobl


----------



## ControlDenied

Start makin' shakes


----------



## Formico

> When you find out the real reason behind this behavior you are required by BL code of conduct to report back. Make it soon.



Okay, just as soon as I figure out the meaning of existence. Should be any day now.


----------



## ControlDenied

Just take acid with her then all will be revealed.


----------



## angel1274

the 1st thing that went thru my mind was this women is thinking ahead in case u screw her over ,visions came to me of a new younger sexier better girl u met while with current semen keeper 1 found out and killed new girl and left allot of dna evidence at the scene  (smart girl) but realistically
its definitely a Fetish there is allot worse fetishes out there ok having sex with men is a worse fetish but. i dont want to go there.  its not something u would break it off for and she will tell u eventually why she has this fetish but that will come with time and trust . and birthday pressy time u no what to buy mini freezer that no food or drink can get anywhere near those trillions of tad poles hey good point is the longer u there and become a couple the pill sounds like a good option ok fuck another thought now her runnin 2 kitchen grabbing coffee mug and waiting4the milk2 come out of the bottle . 
but saying again it just a Fetish


----------



## sdthizz

Formico said:
			
		

> She put it in the freezer.
> 
> She's happy.



I HAVE AN IDEA!

Since she loves your semen so much.. Offer her a deal..

"I will give you 10.. YES 10! Condoms full of semen if you tell me what you're doing with them.. you have until tomorrow to answer me.."

Say it just like that, it'll be dandy.


----------



## ControlDenied

Or how bout this -
"I'll permanently cut off your supply of semen if you don't start telling me who's behind this and who you really are"


----------



## Pander Bear

angel1274 said:
			
		

> the 1st thing that went thru my mind was this women is thinking ahead in case u screw her over ,visions came to me of a new younger sexier better girl u met while with current semen keeper 1 found out and killed new girl and left allot of dna evidence at the scene  (smart girl) but realistically
> its definitely a Fetish there is allot worse fetishes out there ok having sex with men is a worse fetish but. i dont want to go there.  its not something u would break it off for and she will tell u eventually why she has this fetish but that will come with time and trust . and birthday pressy time u no what to buy mini freezer that no food or drink can get anywhere near those trillions of tad poles hey good point is the longer u there and become a couple the pill sounds like a good option ok fuck another thought now her runnin 2 kitchen grabbing coffee mug and waiting4the milk2 come out of the bottle .
> but saying again it just a Fetish



"having sex with men" whoever you are, is not a fetish, people!

a fetish is an erotic attraction and fixation on an inanimate object.


----------



## Beatlebot

^ Some men are like that.


----------



## sudzgoa

ronald_stark said:
			
		

> I don't think that the saving of semen-filled condoms is commonplace in any society. I do believe that the perception of this action as being crazy, weird and characteristic of an obsessive person is mostly informed by Western culture.
> 
> I'm sure that this would raise some eyebrows among most Japanese due to the extreme nature of her actions. But the point I am trying to make, is that semen, particularly from one's lover, is not considered to be icky or gross, and the waste of that fluid could be considered to be bad luck, disrespectful to one's lover, and even a shameful waste of BOTH of their life energy.
> 
> The idea that the semen belongs to him, is also informed by a highly-individualistic, Western perspective. After he has been inside her and has successfully ejaculated, that semen or product of their lovemaking serves as a symbol of both of their love, spiritual union and commitment to one another. Probably, their are many other aspects to this symbolic nature as generally understood by Easterners that we do not understand and how it is encoded into her specific symbolic structure is even more difficult to penetrate unless we could hear her side of this. Which I would like to point out has never been discussed.



That's not right. I am an easterner and that's just wrong. It doesn't necessarily make any more sense or become any less weird to easterners. It's commendable that you want to not judge eastern cultures from a western Anglo-celtic perspective, but in this case it's definitely not ncessary. This is not common practice in Chinese, Indian, Japanese or any of the other major eastern cultures. The idea that it may be or that we should allow the discursive space for the possibility of this, reflects what contemporary philosophers might call an 'Orientalist view' of eastern cultures. Seeing the East a mystic land filled with mysterious practices has become such a cliche, that the myth is today sustained and reinforced only by Western attitudes to the east.


----------



## The_Idler

yeah its not like they worship everything you know =/

anyway this sounds like some crazy hentai movie plotline ^^


----------



## suckmydrugs

maybe shes trying to create an entire new race to the human population... called "freezer-born sea men"


----------



## soundthecymbals

..is this from LUE?


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

shes Cloneing your ass


----------



## center

Wow.


----------



## love_child

She probably has a hidden freezer in the basement somewhere that you will come by some day and itll be full of all her EX boyfriends penises and YOUR NEXT!!!!


----------



## LiLc

maybe she wants to have 50 of you're kids without you're consent and is planning artifical insemination haha


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

greatest fucking thread EVER


----------



## Insomnicsleeper

im damaged


----------



## Link_S

I..I Really just..dont know what to make of this.

Run. Run. RUN!!!


----------



## gabbachris

I tend to agree with the Bukkaki Theroy, I have seen those Japanese girls on my computer literely drunk off the stuff. 
Where does she keep all her other jars?? She must have "Used" them somehow.
Maybe she keeps then until she splits with her boyfriend and has a final bukkaki ceremony??
OR her father might own a car factory and need cloned workers? 
Maybe she cooks with it?
Even uses it as some sort of medicine like the chinkeys eat bear penis's and other organ bits from various animals?
Personally I rekon it is the ritual Bukkaki upon the big split otherwise she would have "Other" Jars.
Unless she owns a safe deposit box at Iceland??
We will proberbly never know the truth. Will be subscribing to this thread as I am intreaged. I surrer from a little "Yellow Fever" and the idea of a cute little Japanese girl being so rude? kinky? MINXY! kinda turns me on :-}


----------



## squirrel_master

you NEED to find out if this is a fetish(bukkake). and if it is, indulge her. i know i would.


----------



## skoat

Bluelight is my savior.


----------



## gabbachris

Has she got any friends? (or sisters?)


----------



## GreenMachine

can a mod sticky this?? just for puns sake?


----------



## eDDe9

Her parents aren't rich, she sells the stuff to the sperm bank.


----------



## Schnitzalted

Wow dont know how i missed this one...did it ever get resolved?

Well at least she doesnt breed squid or octopus. Do you really want little Formico-octopi spawn being used to support her parents extremely lucrative tentacle porn industry?


----------



## Riemann Zeta

I was actually looking through the "Best Of" for the first time, to read some of the hilarious posts in the "Can You Fax LSD" April-fools thread to a friend...then I saw this.  It was just too strange to not click.  

Holy shit sandwiches, Batman!

This may be the most bizarre thing I've ever read.  Since a lot of people have introduced paranoid theories concerning this, allow me to introduce one of my own: cannibalism.  'Nuff said. 



> can a mod sticky this??


Comedy gold!


----------



## eclipsedesign

My money's on cooking with it.

:D


----------



## gabbachris

she may be extracting the salt for cooking. Orientals tend to go for strange aprodisiac things based on old wifes tales. Maybe the salt from the semen is sexy or something?


----------



## Ghettochrist

This thread is ridiculously disturbingly hilarious. 
you have to find out the actual reason.


----------



## gabbachris

That would spoil the anticipation and exitement surrounding this thread. She smothers herself in the fucking stuff!!! and does a innocent "Tee Hee Hee" while she revels in the relish!


----------



## dshock

Have you ever seen fatal attraction? You prolly have something like that to look forward to


----------



## fossilousdorito

*sploogeicle*

Hey maybe her parents goaded her into collecting a sample to test your genetic makeup. I'd still date her though if that is all she did.


----------



## SilentBob

You're going to have half cvast babies.
Shes most likely missing the pill too.

I had a Japanese girlfriend who was really into getting fucked then when I said I was blowing, she'd suck it all up, every last drop.  I always thought... is she doing this to turn me on?  Like some porno thing?  Or she didn't wanna change the cheets?  I never understood.

Japanese girls.. I love them.. but they're fucking weird.


----------



## gabbachris

She uses it instead of Listrine.


----------



## GoldenGlove00

Some of u guys are right she could be saving that shit to have one of ur kids, she can jus stick an icecube up in her vag, and call it a day, 9 months later there is going to be an asian invasion!!! just flush them all down the toilet and say u wanna start over. she will understand. if not simply make her swallow it thats what my girl does and i love it =)    good luck


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

I thought this thread was archived!


----------



## JointsNRoaches

When i read the title i thought this was a joke or something...

Um, Wow.


----------



## JointsNRoaches

Oh, and if you break up, make sure you get that semen because she really could use that against you. No joke.


----------



## PsYcHoAcTiViSt

LoL thanks to whoever revived this thread. Thats good shit....
I would make her eat it.


----------



## chopped_chimp

I'd be weary if she brings you a Baileys on ice!


----------



## gabbachris

She Squirts it through her teeth and blows bubbles with it. yeaar!


----------



## dshock

gabbachris said:
			
		

> She Squirts it through her teeth and blows bubbles with it. yeaar!



^I'm gonna vomit now


----------



## Dragynfyr

Oh, My, FUcking GOD lol

WOOOOOOW! like jesus christ I thought I had dated some crazy girls, but WOAH lol that's fuckin spooky

RUN! She an alien trying to steal your seed to make a new hybrid species! RUN!


----------



## poobread

I've seen this exact post on another forum. are you guys sure this isn't some trick?


----------



## The_Idler

well it could be a troll, but its not copypasta,
all the posts are from the same time,
could reasonably be the same person.


----------



## The_Idler

btw, ripped off this pic outta one of the "same" threads...

I think it's a real story,
whether or not Formico is the original guy, mneh...








I say, you are very lucky man!
cute Japanese girl with OCD and an obsession with my cum,
that shit's been in on my christmas list for years.


----------



## PaisleyStars

MONSTA!! said:


> I used to go out with a Chinese girl, I met her while working in Shanghai. Although she never collected my semen she seemed to have that type of personality and attitude toward me. Like obsessive subservience.
> 
> Maybe it's a cultural thing.



cause the japs and chinese have the same culture.
my sister is in china right now, has been to japan, their culture is VERY different.


----------



## PaisleyStars

she was planning on dying it and using it to paint your picture.


----------



## Libby

I have a special shoebox which I put keepsakes in, empty cigarette packets which belonged to someone special, those brochure things they give u at funerals, letters, photos, etc.

One time I put a used condom in there.

It was a bad idea, they don't keep well, she's clever for putting it in the freezer.


----------



## dshock

Libby said:


> One time I put a used condom in there.



Why?


----------



## Libby

Because I wanted to have something to remember our first time we had sex.
I didn't stop to think that it was going to smell really bad after a couple weeks and leak all over everything. eek.

Maybe she just really infatuated with the guy.
If I really like someone, espicially during the dating part of the relationship where you don't get to see them all that often, anything they leave at my house and dont want back would be saved for memories sake, lighters, cheeseburger wrappers, anything, and then if it doesnt work out, its fun to burn everything of theirs that u'd kept in the box, theraputic even. maybe she's the same but to a more OCD level, like you don't know she wants those condoms to do something bad, maybe she just thinks he's really awesome and she's totally embarrassed now.

Havn't you ever kept ticket stubs from a date, or a wrapper from a candy bar someone gave you on valentines? 
Ever written someone's name over and over in your notebook and drawn little hearts around it??


----------



## Libby

Anyway, what's a realationship without trust? it's nothing, if you seriously consider she'd collect the semen to use against you, you should break up because there's no trust there, and maybe there's reason why there's no trust who knows, but all the more reason to break up.
how could you stay in a relationship with someone you didn't trust? what misery!


----------



## dshock

Libby said:


> Havn't you ever kept ticket stubs from a date, or a wrapper from a candy bar someone gave you on valentines?
> Ever written someone's name over and over in your notebook and drawn little hearts around it??



Of Course, but you can't compare a movie ticket stub to a used condom.

I might as well start saving her used tampons too.


----------



## Libby

I dont think the tampon thing is a good comparrison...
a used condom is something we did 2gether and i wanted to keep to remember something special between us. but what's special between you and yourgirlfriend that involves her tampons?? i don't think I want to know.
us having sex for the first time was a big thing to me. Is your girlfriend having her period a big thing to you? Write about it in your diary did you?

her juices are on that condom too ya know, what makes it "his"?
It's something shared.
And most dudes wouldnt share a tampon with a girl, because a. boys dont need tampons, and b. they are not something that is shared... "oh hey sarah, i only half filed this tampon so u can use it for the next 4 hours if you want" wtf


----------



## dshock

Its fucking gross and weird----end of story,

why the hell do you think this thread is in "Best of Bluelight"??

and if you don't think theres anything wrong with it, then you need serious psychological help.

And if I can't draw the comparison from a tampon to a condom, you sure as shit can't make the comparison from  a note with hearts drawn around it to a fucking dripping condom.

The reason I used tampon to condom example is because they are both bodily fluids you are not supposed to save under your bed, or in a box........ psycho.


----------



## toa$t

and this thread was ALREADY hilarious!


----------



## ActiveA

Yeah, I laughed pretty hard when i read this.


----------



## Libby

Wow anger problems much? Pschotherapy could help you ya know.

I didn't say it wasn't unusual for her to be doing this, obviously it is. 
I think there's a difference between wanting to keep the condom from when you lost your virginity as a keepsake and then realising it was not the best thing to try to keep, as oppose to keeping every single condom in the freezer and rushing them in with a sense of ergency and not ever realising they arent the best things to keep. If I had've known those things dont keep in a box, I would've just saved the condom wrapper, but I didnt know I was a virgin, I didn't think about it. I was just trying to make the point that although she might be a bit OCD it doesn't necessarily mean there is malice behind her actions or that she is psycho, that maybe it was the complete opposite, that she just wanted to keep something special, like she told him she was doing when he asked her why she was doing this, shock horror maybe she was telling the truth.

Putting things away as keepsakes doesn't hurt anyone so why are you trying to make out like it's some big psycho thing? If he doesnt like her keeping them, he can tell her to stop doing it. Calling people names and trying to make them out to be psychopaths when they are simply sentimental DOES hurt people, hurting people who don't deserve to be hurt is wrong. Maybe I tried to keep a condom in a memory box one time, but at least I have morals.


----------



## dshock

Libby said:


> Putting things away as keepsakes doesn't hurt anyone so why are you trying to make out like it's some big psycho thing?



Just because you put it in a box doesn't make it normal.  
Serial killers put pieces of their victims in boxes or in a fridge because that stuff meant something to them too.

Maybe you're not a psycho, but putting a used condom under your bed in into the fridge is psychotic behavior,

And the japanese chick is crazy as a loon


----------



## ~TonicJuice~

Hot-semen Sunday.......must be her favorite.


----------



## tripmonkey505

~TonicJuice~ said:


> Hot-semen Sunday.......must be her favorite.



fucking blasphemy


----------



## slimvictor

Sorry to wreck the theory, but I have lived in Japan for 5 years, and I've never met a single person, male or female, who is into saving semen.  

That's not cultural - it's just sick shit.

Leave her before you stumble upon her collection of your boogers and earwax, preserved carefully and dated, with a grade from A to F written under each sample and copious comments about your diet and emotions for several days prior to extraction.

She probably clips your anal hairs as you sleep and mails them to herself to save them for the future.


----------



## Bass_Head

just dont get her pregnant. but then again, she is rich. lol


----------



## InTherapy82

If u used a condom w/ a spermicide in it the swimmers will be dead therefore she can't use it to get pregnant.


----------



## chopped_chimp

Libby said:


> Putting things away as keepsakes doesn't hurt anyone so why are you trying to make out like it's some big psycho thing?



You're right there.  My girlfriend's not a pyscho at all and she likes to clip my toenails.  As a reward I allow her to keep them.  She has a little wooden jewellery box she stores them in.  The smaller ones are just keepsakes of the great times we've had together, however the big ones make fantastic toothpicks.


----------



## XperiencedMe2

they start to smell ^


----------



## derrickdraworks

Some people do this with their shit, they don't like to see it go , they feel like they are losing a piece of themselves. Uck.


----------



## zigzag| dta

bump


----------



## skeet420

lmfao wow this shit is fucking great!!


----------



## strobemylobe

hahahahahaha. this is the funniest thing iv ever heard


----------



## akoraceb

have you figured out why shes been keeping it yet?


----------



## DCrist721

12 pages later, my life is now complete.


----------



## shlack123

Formico said:


> Okay, I've been dating this Japanese girl from my university course for some time now. It's more convenient for us to return to her house after a night out because she lives almost in the center of the city itself, her parent's are pretty rich back in Japan.
> 
> She has an odd practice, after making love she hurriedly removes the condom and says she'll be back. She said she was just throwing them in the bin. The urgency with which she did this lead me to believe that she had some sort of issue with fluids or something. But the other day I was alone in her flat, and I went to the freezer for some icecream. I opened up the tub of icecream, and it chock-ablock with used condoms tied at the end.
> 
> She's been storing my little swimmers like trophies.
> 
> I asked her about it and she became very ashamed. I said, 'Look, I'm a bit freaked out, but it's okay, just tell me why you're doing it?'
> 
> She started crying, I couldn't get a reason out of her.
> 
> She said something about the semen being a part of me, and not wanting to lose it. But she was sobbing pretty bad. I decided to stop asking questions.
> 
> Anyway, what should I do? I mean, maybe I could accept it, but she has become very reserved around me now, and we haven't had sex since.




It could be her repressed culture, or just a cultural divide in and of itself.  Either way, this situation would require you to decide whether or not she is the one for you.  I have to say, that is pretty high up there on the crazy scale.


----------



## Sega420

Infernal said:


> Perhaps, there is a fetishist reason for it?  Perhaps she's saving up enough for some strange sexual act and this is why she is ashamed.  Not to bring the porn thing into it but perhaps she is a bukkake fan.  Who knows?



thats what i thought. saving it so she can use it in her personal playtime one day. 


but srsly man thats the weirdest sex story ive ever heard


----------



## star1980craft

well they do eat all sorts of weird shit over there and you did find it in the freezer so ......


----------



## The_Idler

da fuck does some middle-aged scotch nerd know about anythin?


----------



## Dragynfyr

hahaha this again? This threads never going to die. Classic =p

I never read this whole thing, anyone know off the top of their head wtf happened with this situation?


----------



## brettonknight

yeah WHY is she keeping your cum? If she does get herself pregnant with it I think you could get custody of any babies though and some rich asian child support.


----------



## JoshE

I'm not sure if this has been asked already cause i cant be fucked reading through the whole thread but, Is there a market for semen? Like on the black market?

If so she could be making a killing off your semen dude..


----------



## Xevro

so what let her store you're jizz, who cares gets you laid doesnt it ?
say " theres alot more where that came from "


----------



## Opioid420z

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!  R u freak'n kidding me!?! Thats some serious Bukkake bitch you got their.  Mabye she's saving it up to take a bath in it?.....  unreal but awsome!!


----------



## Clusterone666

Did he ever find out why she did it?


----------



## tommylad

iv not read the whole thread as iv jst read most of the 'worst things iv done 1' (still some some to go but needed a break hehe.. 

so i dont know if any1 else has said that surely (dont call me shurley) the little guys would die from the cold or would they be in suspended animation and come back to life once thawed ?! ;p 

so i think you'd be pretty safe of the 'her saving to get preggers if u left' thing.. other than that if its not causing any other problems then no biggy eh?! suppose her keeping something from you could be a sign of things to cum ;p 

iv no idea actually heh ;p


----------



## drug_FUCKED

WTF.
Well those jap's have a pretty strange sense of humor if those game shows are anything to go by.


----------



## hallelujahatrack

damn dude she must be rediculous into you, doesn't sound like to bad of a deal to me


----------



## Sandozer

Formico said:


> Okay, I've been dating this Japanese girl from my university course for some time now. It's more convenient for us to return to her house after a night out because she lives almost in the center of the city itself, her parent's are pretty rich back in Japan.
> 
> She has an odd practice, after making love she hurriedly removes the condom and says she'll be back. She said she was just throwing them in the bin. The urgency with which she did this lead me to believe that she had some sort of issue with fluids or something. But the other day I was alone in her flat, and I went to the freezer for some icecream. I opened up the tub of icecream, and it chock-ablock with used condoms tied at the end.
> 
> She's been storing my little swimmers like trophies.
> 
> I asked her about it and she became very ashamed. I said, 'Look, I'm a bit freaked out, but it's okay, just tell me why you're doing it?'
> 
> She started crying, I couldn't get a reason out of her.
> 
> She said something about the semen being a part of me, and not wanting to lose it. But she was sobbing pretty bad. I decided to stop asking questions.
> 
> Anyway, what should I do? I mean, maybe I could accept it, but she has become very reserved around me now, and we haven't had sex since.




Now that's a sticky situation  



Sorry, I had to say it.


I didn't laugh hysterically until I started reading replies to this thread.




Chubba75 said:


> Sorry, but that is just farked



This is the post which initiated my hysterical journey across all 12 pages of this thread.


----------



## :{ d. }:

This thread is pure fucking win, but did this dude EVER find out why she was building a cryogenic army of his lovejuice soldiers?


----------



## hobhead

he manipulated her into believing toe jam was a better memento of his passion . The rubbers have been made into a stylish hand bag last I knew .


----------



## :{ d. }:

And the jizz is the glue that holds it all together I assume?


----------



## ILoveSnowballs

Genetic engineering or some shit like that. She's probably saving it up to take back to Japan and sell on to women who's bloke are firing blanks. Shit, she'd make a killing. Ditch the crazy cow before she starts stealing your organs - ripping them out, one by one - your heart, lungs, liver, etc. until you're left organ-less............... and she's left with lots and lots of money.


----------



## doris delay

this is still so fucking funny!


----------



## thaman420

I have lived by the motto for a while that if they are crazy or being crazy you gotta be CRAZIER so they wont fuck with you. Start doing something random as fuck yet pretty crazy and she how she handles or approaches it... That's how I would assess just how crazy she really is.


----------



## *=Regulator=*

If you fuck her without a condom does she dribble it out into a thimble and freeze that?


----------



## Scoliosis

*savin my jizz.  load the ak.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2G0H8Jl890

ps, biteatchs are so evil these daze you might have a hamster named after you with your face in 40 yrs. Frozen in Orwellian freezer ~  timezone ... 

just scared the shit out of me after thinking about it closely.


----------



## MindFruit

^^^ lolwut? Thats some freaky shit though. Maybe she makes semen flavored popsicles.


----------



## anthony1958

this thread is 5 yrs old,wonder if op is still with the sap saver


----------



## dielonnn

im into chineese girls but after hearing this it makes me a little sketchedd out haha


----------



## slimvictor

^ because if one Japanese girl saves semen, probably many Chinese girls do, too.
After all, they are from the same continent. 8)


----------



## Lord

That's part of the asian culture. The woman is the ruler.


----------



## MindFruit

what is goin on here? I'm scared...


----------



## theseedlesssmoker

hahha damn


----------



## belladoll

so u posted this thread during 2007 i belive and now its 2011 and ppl are still posting on here
can u please update us on ur relationship and if u guys r still together 

if not i hope u grabbed all ur used condoms and rannnnnnnnnnnnnnnn out that door 
make sure u take the condoms tho god knows wat shes using them for 
if i was a guy i would b so worriedddddddd


----------



## belladoll

Formico said:


> Okay, I've been dating this Japanese girl from my university course for some time now. It's more convenient for us to return to her house after a night out because she lives almost in the center of the city itself, her parent's are pretty rich back in Japan.
> 
> She has an odd practice, after making love she hurriedly removes the condom and says she'll be back. She said she was just throwing them in the bin. The urgency with which she did this lead me to believe that she had some sort of issue with fluids or something. But the other day I was alone in her flat, and I went to the freezer for some icecream. I opened up the tub of icecream, and it chock-ablock with used condoms tied at the end.
> 
> She's been storing my little swimmers like trophies.
> 
> I asked her about it and she became very ashamed. I said, 'Look, I'm a bit freaked out, but it's okay, just tell me why you're doing it?'
> 
> She started crying, I couldn't get a reason out of her.
> 
> She said something about the semen being a part of me, and not wanting to lose it. But she was sobbing pretty bad. I decided to stop asking questions.
> 
> Anyway, what should I do? I mean, maybe I could accept it, but she has become very reserved around me now, and we haven't had sex since.



update us u still with her and how did this story end???


----------



## Warm'nFuzzy

idk if anyone said this but what if she was selling it? lmfao. or maybe murdering people and pouring it on their genitals... or MAYBE! shes gonna get a big block of it and sculpt his dick or something. ya never know with those crazy asians. i mean look at their game shows!


----------



## Treefa

Its for fridays when there is no milk left for her cerial


----------



## soundsystem00

Its a fucking conspiracy bro. Asian invasion. They are going to use your DNA to make japanese mutant hybrids


----------



## laCster

omg lawlll


----------



## Foreigner

This thread is too long to read through, so I'll just add my two cents here.

First of all, those sperm in her freezer? They're useless. Sperm has to be flash freezed in liquid nitrogen, in sterile containers with multiple protective layers, in order for it to be potent. Even then, there is loss of potency. And this is in labs where they do artificial insemination - i.e. insert a sperm into an egg with a tube, not lay thawed sperm into a woman's vagina. A condom would not offer protection, and the freezer would cause the sperm to crystalize as they freeze, destroying them. Sperm are delicate. If they're exposed to air for a few minutes, they die; if they land on a surface that isn't inside a vagina, they die; if their temperature changes by less than a degree, they die; basically, unless the sperm went from you to inside of her, OR into a special sterile container that they use in laboratories, the sperm will die. Got it?  

I'd be more concerned about how crazy she is to do something like this. Maybe she has a fetish, or maybe this is some secret ritual of her's. I don't really know. Either way, unless she gives you an explanation, I'd be kind of creeped out. It's kind of crossing a boundary if you ask me.


----------



## vibrancy3

This thread is genius (along with faxing acid)


----------



## gr33n3y3z

LMAO I'm so glad I came across this thread it's so fucking weird/funny. 

I honestly threw up in my mouth and laughed at the same time 8)


----------



## flat-line

yeah, real funny 8)

Until she gets mad. Puts on a dark hoodie and attacks female joggers, rips down their pants and the smears the semen all over their ass, then makes an anonymous call to crime stoppers.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

You have quite the imagination!

I dig it.%)


----------



## mrflowers00

she was probably selling it back in japan to people who wanted half Caucasian babies


----------



## Mariposa

*Bumped for reference.  A few of us had a great laugh over this yesterday.  :D


----------



## Nighthowl

Just read this entire thread. Just.... Wow. Reminds of the urban legend of Rod Stewart having semen pumped out of his stomach. Maybe she's a fan? Or she could REALLY be into you. Or she's nuts. Either way. This was hilarious. I don't even care if it's real or not. Doesn't matter at this point. Can't wait to read this shit again blazed off my ass!


----------



## thizzkid

vibrancy3 said:


> This thread is genius (along with faxing acid)



lolol I just came across both of these for the first time this morning


----------



## Miss Peks

This is definitely a WTF moment. :D


----------



## ShadowedLight

I wonder what ever happened in the end of this PMSL


----------



## Spideronthewall

Hahaha. I can't believe over the past few years I am just coming across this thread now? Fuckin' great.
To bad we never found out what the real reason was.

I've had chick's who did the covered in cum thing for me but it would be 10X hotter if they were just doing it to get themselves off  uh uh yeah.


----------



## David Wooderson

and just like lsd this thread opened a door in my mind that cannot be closed.


----------



## LandsUnknown

That is truly very strange.


----------



## forestman4

Truly best of BL


----------

